# Anzugsmomente Norco Fullys 2012



## Indian Summer (6. März 2012)

An alle...

Hier findet ihr eine Liste mit den Anzugsmomenten für Norco Dämpfer- und sonstige Rahmenschrauben.
Gilt zwar für das Jahr 2012, könnt ihr jedoch auch für ältere Jahrgänge verwenden.





Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Nukem49 (7. März 2012)

Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

